# Electric Convection ovens and tempered chocolate, oh my.



## KellyMarch (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi - I’m an experienced pastry chef in Washington state and I’ve just been hired for my first consulting job. Does anyone have experience purchasing a new electric convection oven, and if so - are there any brands or features you like/dislike? We’ll be producing mostly wedding cakes, cupcakes, etc. 
While I’m at it: preferences for tempering machines? I temper by hand right now but the owner wants to start producing molded chocolates and that’s not really a skill set I think I can teach a 17yo who is being paid $12/hr. Or maybe it is. Idk. Thanks


----------

